# Where to find Bontrager Decals or reproductions?



## Bhoward (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anyone out there know where I could find some original or reproduced Bontrager frame decals? I am talking about Santa Cruz produced frames pre Trek of course. I would really appreciated any leads you may have. thanks, Brian


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bhoward said:


> Does anyone out there know where I could find some original or reproduced Bontrager frame decals? I am talking about Santa Cruz produced frames pre Trek of course. I would really appreciated any leads you may have. thanks, Brian


Do a search on 'bontrager' and 'decals' within the VRC forum.

The topic of decals, decal reproduction, bontrager decals and the like has come up a few times.

You can also order Bonty decals from Trek...although they aren't the cooler square pannel version.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ...although they aren't the cooler square pannel version.


for these ask cdeger, he should have some spare in blue and white.

ciao
flo


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Bhoward said:


> Does anyone out there know where I could find some original or reproduced Bontrager frame decals? I am talking about Santa Cruz produced frames pre Trek of course. I would really appreciated any leads you may have. thanks, Brian


Look back about a week ago for a thread about repro decals. Velographics' contact info should be in there. He did a few for me although I went with the roadlite downtube decals only. I always thought they looked the best.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I have been thinking about reproducing some decals for a couple of my frames.

I was thinking of trying to remove the decal from the frame in one piece (tell me how).
Then I would scan it into Photoshop and touch it up. And finally I would let a print shop print them out. But I do not know what kind of printing material would suit a decal best. 

Perhaps if you have a hi-end printer you could print out your own decals at home?


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*I have two sets*

PM me for more info.....


----------



## bontrigger (Dec 14, 2009)

Bhoward said:


> Does anyone out there know where I could find some original or reproduced Bontrager frame decals? I am talking about Santa Cruz produced frames pre Trek of course. I would really appreciated any leads you may have. thanks, Brian


Yes if anyone has found any information please let me know!!


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Check this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=260714


----------

